# 10g plant suggestions



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

What kind of plants are suitable for a 10 gallon tank? So far I was thinking about glosso, dwarf clover, pearlweed, rotala, and wendtii crypt. Plants currently inside my 10g are wisteria, moneywort, amazon sword, giant hygro (?), wendtii crpyt green. Eventually I will be moving wistera/moneywort/amazon sword out of the tank b/c they look out of place. The fish inhabitants are 2 sparkling gourami, 2 emerald green corys, 1 juli leopard, olive snail, mystery snail, a few pond snails. Also an Angelfish that needs to be rehomed (moved him/her from a bigger tank b/c barbs shredded his/her fins)

Tank Specs:
36w PC catalina fixtures
diy co2 yeast
KNO3, CSM+B KH2PO4, K2SO4 added every other day
eco-complete substrate

Thank you!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like to use smaller plants since the tanks are smaller. There are many smaller Rotalas. Crypt parva and Willisii x lucens are small. Blyxa japonica would look like a nice big bush in a 10g. Of course there are mosses. Java wendelov and Java Trident would work. The smaller anubias - nana, nana gold, nana petite, minima are good. Downoi, some of the smaller bacopas, purple bamboo, etc. There are just so many. Check out the plant finder. Look at the plants and check out the size. The choices are endless!


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

I like REAL elodea species in my ten gallon. The stems about a half inch diameter, and they grow straighter than egeria.

Limnophila 'guinea broad leaf' looks pretty cool too. It's stems are pretty small.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t.../88520-rimless-10g-crashed-now-back-dead.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=327&category=genus&spec=Limnophila


----------

